# Drink More Tea!



## James (Feb 15, 2007)

I drank 7 cups at work today. 

I think I have a problem.... 

My personal fave is Earl Grey with milk and no sugar...

what about you lot?


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2007)

James said:


> I drank 7 cups at work today.



Sorry, your participation in such a survey doesn't count. You're British. There's tea in your veins; you'll skew the results.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 15, 2007)

I loves my green tea with honey!

I usually polish off 3-4 mugs at work and a couple more at home each day.

In fact, I'm off for mug #2 right now!


Dennis


----------



## James (Feb 15, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I loves my green tea with honey!
> 
> I usually polish off 3-4 mugs at work and a couple more at home each day.
> 
> ...



good man...!

its good for you as well


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 15, 2007)

I prefer it Milky milky


----------



## KaliCurves (Feb 15, 2007)

I love sweet ice tea, which for me is 10 lipton tea bags brought to a simmer in a gallon of water with 2 cups of sugar then poured over ice.


OR

I love Earl Gray with just a little sugar, splenda or honey.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2007)

I like my tea like me!: Strong, black and sweet.  I've had 3 cups so far. Some nights curling up into a big chair with a strong cup of Earl Gray with a splash of rum and a pinch of sugar is like an elixor. *PURRR* :eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Mmm...tea bag.

I'm an avid, avid, avid, avid, AVID coffee drinker. Can you tell?!?!?!??!?

However, I love tea, but exclusively in the evenings and mostly only in the winter. I've been drinking a ton of Yerba Mate, Green tea with Echinacea, and Chamomile. 

I really, really want one of those Mate cups...you know, with the filter straw? Oh man.


----------



## James (Feb 15, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I like my tea like me!: Strong, black and sweet.  I've had 3 cups so far. Some nights curling up into a big chair with a strong cup of Earl Gray with a splash of rum and a pinch of sugar is like an elixor. *PURRR* :eat2:



Tea is the "elixor of life" Lilly... 

thats all there is to it!


----------



## James (Feb 15, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Mmm...tea bag.
> 
> I'm an avid, avid, avid, avid, AVID coffee drinker. Can you tell?!?!?!??!?
> 
> ...



Echinacea was a revelation to me this christmas... Everyone was getting ill around me, but on the advice of a girl I work with, I kept on boshing that stuff down and it did the trick... I was immune to cold catching!


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got a really yummy Black Currant tea right now...black, no sugar. It's a rare one that I can drink without extra sugar.

My fave fave fave though is Earl Grey when you get the leaves from some ancient man at a farmer's market, put them in a mesh ball and THEN steep it in your cup/pot. I usually put some honey in it, but not too much. I like the pepper taste.

I also like Iced Tea. Make it like it's syrup, thanks  And it's the best with crushed ice, instead of cubes...I dunno why.


----------



## sean7 (Feb 15, 2007)

I hear drinking Jasmine tea after a meal is good for digestion? I'm a fan of it.


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 15, 2007)

I like Earl Grey too. I like my tea with sugar or honey, no milk or cream.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm an avid coffee drinker, too, but I also love tea. I drink sweet tea (a southern staple, of course) and also the trendy bottled teas you can get now, especially Lipton's green tea with citrus, and many different kinds of both loose and bagged tea. When I drink hot tea, it's usually only with honey. I try new kinds all the time, but right now I couldn't tell you what I have at home. My boss brought back a box from London, which is what I've been drinking lately. Loose chamomile is generally my favorite.


----------



## Tad (Feb 15, 2007)

At work I normally drink coffee in the morning and make tea in the afternoon. I have a little one cup pot, and use a tea bag. I usually forget about it for about fifteen minutes before remembering to pour it, at which point it is pretty robust. I drink it black.

In the evenings at home we'll often make up eithe decaffeinated or herbal tea, which I'll usually have straight up as well.

On weekends in the afternoon I'll make up a big pot of tea, using either tea bags or loose tea in a tea ball if we have loose tea and I can find the tea ball. Then I'm inclined to have the tea with milk and honey.

I'm not sure why weekends are different!

-Ed


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm married to a Brit - I went from drinking tea when I thought I had a cold coming on, to drinking 2 or 3 cups every day. 

Yorkshire Gold teabags when we have them, Red Rose when we don't, milk and sugar. There's also the occasional cup of green, rooibos or mint. 

Tea is life.


----------



## Mini (Feb 15, 2007)

Drink it maybe once a year. I prefer coffee.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 15, 2007)

I like green tea (honey and ginseng flavor) with a teaspoon of honey. 
But since I've been able to drink coffee again, my green tea intake is not as much as it used to be. I should get back on the tea wagon again. It is definitely good for the body!


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tea is not all that good for the body. Unless you get the purest, most natural, unprocessed tea, it is hurting your body. The fluoride and other chemicals dumped into it neutralize the benefits.


----------



## James (Feb 15, 2007)

comperic2003 said:


> Tea is not all that good for the body. Unless you get the purest, most natural, unprocessed tea, it is hurting your body. The fluoride and other chemicals dumped into it neutralize the benefits.



no no no - comperic I must dispute that! 

tea is better than water! it said so on the bbc so it must be true!


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 15, 2007)

comperic2003 said:


> Tea is not all that good for the body. Unless you get the purest, most natural, unprocessed tea, it is hurting your body. The fluoride and other chemicals dumped into it neutralize the benefits.


This is true with just about anything these days. Of course the bottled teas are going to have more preservatives and additives, but I think you'll find that most boxed teas, whether loose or in bags, will have only gone through natural processing, with few (if any) additives. It's a matter of just doing your homework on the tea you buy, but it's not difficult to find a pure, natural tea. There have been many studies done on the benefits of drinking tea, although it has been stated that even adding milk can reduce the benefits somewhat. As for tea being harmful, even with the additives, I'd wager that any kind of tea is far less harmful than carbonated beverages. 

How most tea is processed.


----------



## PleasantlyPlump (Feb 15, 2007)

Black: with a shot of Brandy
Herbal: lemon zinger
Green: jasmine


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 15, 2007)

I <3 Tea! 

So... my favorite tea is tummy-ache tea for children. :/ It's chamomile, lemon, and mint all mixed up. I love it SO much. and only with splenda.


HOWEVER, I have heard that drinking black tea w/o milk is bad for you due to tannins in the tea? We got taught this in a nutrition class... but who knows. Everything is bad for you these days, right? right. I like black tea. I will continue drinking it. End PSA.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 15, 2007)

I love black teas and grean teas. I love herbal teas as well. My current favorite for winter is a Celestial Seasonings called English Toffee. It's the only tea I put cream in and it's yummy.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't drink tea *because* of health benefits. If there are any, it's just a bonus.

Hot, I prefer with some milk [or infused] with sugar.

Iced, I prefer strong with lemon and light sugar.

I'm allergic to chamomile, so forget half of the herbals out there or my mouth and lips will itch and my nose will get stuffy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 15, 2007)

Over the weekend, I bought the Vanilla Caramel Truffle tea and LAWD HELP ME! It is so very good! Just a dash of milk and a cube or two of sugar...pure perfection.

Oh and I also love a good chai - Stash teas are excellent for chais and well as chamomile. And I've been checking out adagio too! They've got a million and one flavors - I intend to try most of them.  

www.adagio.com/


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2007)

I adore my tea and it's almost all I ever drink (I'm drinking some right now...). I make jars of Good Earth green tea, decaf, and make iced tea out of it. No sugar, because it doesn't need it (and normally I must have honey in my tea or I cannot drink it), because it tastes so good and light on its own, and almost like flowers.

Tea has been shown, especially green tea, to have many antioxidants, to thin blood a bit, and some other things I'm forgetting. But I can only drink that one brand, because I've had some others, even Celestial Seasonings, and they all taste like fish. Ew.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2007)

Right now I'm drinking the bottled variety

Diet Lipton Green Tea with Citrus- very good taste
I tried the regular (not diet) but didn't care for it-could be because I'm used to drinking diet versions of everything though

I had a tea party with my five year old twins for Valentine's Day, too. Bought a new tea pot set to celebrate with


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Right now I'm drinking the bottled variety
> 
> Diet Lipton Green Tea with Citrus- very good taste
> I tried the regular (not diet) but didn't care for it-could be because I'm used to drinking diet versions of everything though
> ...



Same here. I never drink my tea with sugar, only artificial sweetener. For some reason I don't like my tea with sugar anymore. Weird.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 15, 2007)

"African Red Bush" tea by Tazo.

With or without raw honey. It is soooooo good. I could live on this if need be.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 15, 2007)

I occasionally drink Irish Breakfast tea with honey and Milky, Milky!

However, my favorites are herbal teas; peppermint, ginger and chamomile with honey only!!

But, I'm mainly a coffee drinker with milky, milky!!!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 15, 2007)

James said:


> I drank 7 cups at work today.
> 
> I think I have a problem....
> 
> ...




I love red lychee or earl grey with milk and sugar....loose tea, of course...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> I adore my tea and it's almost all I ever drink (I'm drinking some right now...). I make jars of Good Earth green tea, decaf, and make iced tea out of it. No sugar, because it doesn't need it (and normally I must have honey in my tea or I cannot drink it), because it tastes so good and light on its own, and almost like flowers.
> 
> Tea has been shown, especially green tea, to have many antioxidants, to thin blood a bit, and some other things I'm forgetting. But I can only drink that one brand, because I've had some others, even Celestial Seasonings, and they all taste like fish. Ew.




Hey Tina!

That's my favorite brand of green tea, too. It's a tad expensive here but, when it's on sale, I stock up.

As to its health benefits?

I honestly haven't had anything more serious than a sniffle in a good number of years. Oddly enough, I stopped getting sick when I began actively drinking tea at least 8-9 years ago.

Those who doubt me are welcome to, won't make any difference to me, but a nice mug of tea and honey is one of my delights during the day.


Dennis


----------



## ripley (Feb 15, 2007)

Love love love love tea, loose or bagged, brewed or iced, bottled or made myself. I drink at least four cups a day. I use half-and-half and sugar with black tea that is strong enough to stand up to milk (English or Irish Breakfast, etc.). It's milky and sweet, just like me.  Some tea I don't have anything in...depends on the flavor and quality.

My dear friend sent me some Stash tea for Christmas and it's lovely. www.stashtea.com

For bottled cold tea, I usually drink Lipton...it's the UP of Michigan and there are not that many options.  The white tea with tangerine is very good; very light and fresh tasting.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 15, 2007)

I drink what Tina drinks. I used to love my iced tea sweetned, but since I used artificial sweetners, it was healthier for me to go without. Good Earth tea adds lemongrass so it has a slightly lemon-y note. Other brands of green tea make brews that are way too strong. 

A tea I enjoyed warm but haven't had in years (because I can't remember the name ) is called something like country comfort (??). I think Bieglow makes it. It's very sweet and goes well with dairy mixed into it.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 15, 2007)

For hot tea, I drink Twining's English Breakfast tea almost exclusively (sometimes Irish Breakfast, if I must) - strong, with cream and lots of sugar.

Unless it's before bed. Then it's chamomile or mint.

For iced tea, I'll drink the bottled kind. If I'm south of the Mason-Dixon, I like sweet tea. But the best iced tea I've ever had wasn't even tea: a friend picked a bunch of mint leaves from her garden, steeped them in boiling water, then sweetened with local maple syrup. Yum!

ETA: Love the Adagio website! The graphocs make me thirsty and remind me of a print I've got in my dining room: teacups with a variety of colors of teas in them and the corresponding tea leaves scattered around them.

Going to put the kettle on now...


----------



## herin (Feb 15, 2007)

My favorite kind of tea is Chai with milk. For iced tea, i like orange pekoe with no sugar. I also drink coffee, but I'll drink pretty much anything with caffiene.


----------



## James (Feb 15, 2007)

herin said:


> My favorite kind of tea is Chai with milk. For iced tea, i like orange pekoe with no sugar. I also drink coffee, but I'll drink pretty much anything with caffiene.



I'm quite partial to chai myself...

and glad to have u join my myspace Erin


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 15, 2007)

I dunno, I used to drink a lot of tea, especially when I lived in Buffalo and it was cold all the time. But in recent years tea became totally superfluous to me. Caffeinated teas started to disagree with my stomach. 

Here in the Bay Area there's a chain, Peets Coffee - best I've had in my life by far. I just buy the beans and brew it myself, pour it through a drip-thru filter.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 15, 2007)

Fresh mint tea is one of the great pleasures of the world.....

truly...

I grow mint for just that purpose...

lovely.







Eclectic_Girl said:


> For hot tea, I drink Twining's English Breakfast tea almost exclusively (sometimes Irish Breakfast, if I must) - strong, with cream and lots of sugar.
> 
> Unless it's before bed. Then it's chamomile or mint.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isa (Feb 15, 2007)

I never acquired a taste for coffee so it's tea all the way for me. I love it hot or iced but either way must have a good amount of lemon and sugar included.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2007)

I like mine plain. No lemon, no peach - just tea unless your'e talking spiced or vanilla chai. Tazo makes a mint tea called 'Refresh.' It's become a singer's favorite.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the SoBe Green Tea. But I've always like sweet tea too. 

Oh yeah and I do like Chamomile Tea, Sassafrass Tea, and Arizona Green Tea with honey.


----------



## Sumguy (Feb 15, 2007)

Teabagging is fun and not as messy, but I prefer to get unique blends from the herb shop and use the tea balls.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 15, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Fresh mint tea is one of the great pleasures of the world.....
> 
> truly...
> 
> ...



I grow mint for the bees mostly, but some of it winds up in summertime sun tea. Some of it winds up in mojitos too. LOL


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 15, 2007)

I've been addicted to tea since I was younger. My mom loves it and would make me a wake up cup everyday before school and or work. We started with Rose tea... and then moved to stronger ones. Then the giant Starbucks mugs came into the picture. These mugs are huge and now are standard size for our tea chats. I don't live with her anymore, but almost the first thing out of my moms mouth when I go over there is,"Want a cup of tea?" Its such a comfort drink for me. I would take it over coffee any day. I think thats why I have such a strong urge to go back to England. Gotta love people who drink tea as much as I do. James... our tea contest is on.


----------



## Sumguy (Feb 15, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> I grow mint for the bees mostly, but some of it winds up in summertime sun tea. Some of it winds up in mojitos too. LOL



And some of it gets mowed by the neighbor's kid :doh:


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 15, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I like mine plain. No lemon, no peach - just tea unless your'e talking spiced or vanilla chai. Tazo makes a mint tea called 'Refresh.' It's become a singer's favorite.



oooh! Tazo! Tazo! I love their tea. It always has this clean taste that is delicious.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 15, 2007)

Black teas, no milk, no sugar, steeped for a good ten to twenty minutes. Mmm.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 15, 2007)

I like mint tea, iced or hot. An every once in a great while sort of thing. When I drink iced tea, it's with Sweet N Low and almost always when we dine out.

Now my wife and daughter LOVE Red Diamond Sweet Tea. They drink a gallon of it between them per day. You would think it was liquid crack.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

Yup, I love tea... I pick one up on the way to work a few times a week (I like to pretend I'm an adult, and I don't drink coffee at all). I get in trends where I'm making it all the time at the house, then others I just don't think of it. 

I'm pretty boring though, I don't care for many flavors. My favorite is a nice orange pekoe, cream or half-n-half, and on the sugary side. YUM. I leave the teabag in the whole time, and two bags for a large mug or cup. 

mmmmm, going to have to get one tomorrow!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, I suppose what I love isn't truly tea, but infusions.

I love fruit "teas" and they do sometimes include tea leaves, but my favorite flavors are ginger, peach, apple, currant, cinnamon, pear, maple, almond, licorice and the like. Current favorite is blood orange/apple from Tea & Sympathy.

I'm fine with either teabags or loose, and I never use milk, but add a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## Tina (Feb 16, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hey Tina!
> 
> That's my favorite brand of green tea, too. It's a tad expensive here but, when it's on sale, I stock up.
> 
> ...



Dennis, do you have a Trader Joe's around? I get mine there for almost half the price they get at the grocery store -- $2.65 a box, I think.

Yeah, I love the stuff and am never without it. 

Oh, and I should mention Market Spice tea. Miss Vickie turned me on to it a few years ago. It tastes marvelous!! I recommend it for anyone who likes orangey spicey tea. I have to have just a little honey in it and only drink it hot, but the orange spiceyness is SO delicious. A lovely board member sent me a box from my Amazon wish list at Chrismtas time.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 16, 2007)

I found the name of the tea I like. It's not country comfort but constant comment. http://www.bigelowtea.com/shop/details.cfm?si=1&sc=33&pi=00105


----------



## herin (Feb 16, 2007)

James said:


> I'm quite partial to chai myself...
> 
> and glad to have u join my myspace Erin



 me too! :bow: yay for me and yay for you!


----------



## James (Feb 16, 2007)

reading back through this thread warms the cockles...

I feel proud to know such a fine bunch of tea drinkers as yourselves!

I think I'm gonna go make a brew to celebrate


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

My understanding is that you should only steep Tea for the alloted time (varies depending on tea and method), and then take it out. Over steeping is what releases the tannins that can give you tummy aches and etc. Is this right?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 16, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> My understanding is that you should only steep Tea for the alloted time (varies depending on tea and method), and then take it out. Over steeping is what releases the tannins that can give you tummy aches and etc. Is this right?



Yes, but it's really an individual thing - steep to suit your taste. 
Some people LIKE the tannins.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, I love tea... I pick one up on the way to work a few times a week (I like to pretend I'm an adult, and I don't drink coffee at all). I get in trends where I'm making it all the time at the house, then others I just don't think of it.
> 
> I'm pretty boring though, I don't care for many flavors. My favorite is a nice orange pekoe, cream or half-n-half, and on the sugary side. YUM. I leave the teabag in the whole time, and two bags for a large mug or cup.
> 
> mmmmm, going to have to get one tomorrow!



Me too! I leave the tea bag in...I feel like the flavor gets stronger and stronger and I really enjoy that! I confess that I have a HUGE red mug that was given to me as a gift one Xmas...and that's all I drink my tea out of while at home. Just a weirdo like that


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 16, 2007)

I love drinking tea, and making it is a great way to procrastinate before slogging through some dry reading assignments :[

I prefer black teas. Lapsang Souchong is my favorite; I love the way it smells like woodsmoke. Everyone else I know hates it, though.

Right now my favorite herbal tea is Pennyroyal. It reminds me of peppermint. Most of my friends don't like that either, however, because most of my friends are women, and, well, Pennyroyal is one of those unique teas that disrupt the female chemistry  

Why do I always have to like the wierd ones?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2007)

I love tea! I usually drink a lot of decaf green tea sweetened with stevia with lots of ice at work. At home, I like Celestial Seasonings traditional Chai, with splenda, touch of cream. I also favor Peppermint green tea, Mandarin Orange Spice, Tummy Mint, and Sleepytime (all Celestial Seasonings brands). I also like Liptons black oolong, with splenda and a dash of cream. I'm not one for drinking my tea plain. I'm the same with coffee. I drink coffee with a couple splashes of Divinci Sugar-free French Vanilla syrup, splenda, and a couple tablespoons of half and half. Yum!

~Punkin


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 16, 2007)

Tina said:


> Dennis, do you have a Trader Joe's around? I get mine there for almost half the price they get at the grocery store -- $2.65 a box, I think.
> 
> Yeah, I love the stuff and am never without it.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention Market Spice tea. Miss Vickie turned me on to it a few years ago. It tastes marvelous!! I recommend it for anyone who likes orangey spicey tea. I have to have just a little honey in it and only drink it hot, but the orange spiceyness is SO delicious. A lovely board member sent me a box from my Amazon wish list at Chrismtas time.




Hi Tina,

I don't know what Trader Joe's is so I guess I don't have one in my area. Anyway, I usually get mine for around $2.65 or so when it's on sale.


Dennis


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 16, 2007)

I know this is probably sacrilege among tea purists, but I really like this cold Lipton green apple flavored white tea I got yesterday. I can't stand apple juice, although I love apples. The flavor is very light and only slightly sweet, but it's like biting into a mildly sweet apple.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2007)

I love Lipton unsweetened instant iced tea with no lemon flavor best and drink it year round even in winter. I actually order it direct from the manufacturer so I'm one up on you in the sacrelige department. :blush:


----------



## OutaTowner (Feb 16, 2007)

Besides like a good cup now and then, tea is actually extra healthy for me! There is a property in tea that naturally blocks/reduces your bodies intake of iron into your body (I dunno if its just some teas, or all teas). And I have some weird genetic disorder to where my body will absorb 3-4 times more iron than the average person. And the only way for your body to get rid of iron is through blood loss. When I first found out I had this thing, my iron levels were 8 times the normal range they should be at.... Heh, so basically I would be rusting on the insides if I didn't do anything about it. So I donate blood and try to drink lots of tea! 

And I have heard of nothing but good things about true southern sweet tea! I really need to get ahold of some!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2007)

I luv tea. Never with dairy, though: either straight or with lemon or lime and a lil bit of sugar.

In teabags I like most anything that's not too smoky/dark or too hyper-flavored. Except I do like...Wild Berry Zinger, which is crazy fruity. Generally the more groovy/organic/whole foods, the more I'll like it--there are a lot of very processed tea products out there that taste extra-bad somehow.

In a perfect world I like my tea from a pot with loose leaves, a nice Twinings or something, but that's not always possible. 

I also like to make teas with herbs. These days I am drinking a lot of nettles tea, made with big spoonfuls of dried leaves, that I let steep forever. Yum. Or mint tea with a huge handful of bruised fresh mint leaves. Any kind of tisane/tea, I tend to like.

Yum!


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 18, 2007)

i love love love darjeeling. I have a friend from Nepal that brought me some tea his mom had in their backyard, now THAT was tea....

otherwise Rainy sent me some stash asst teas and i love jasmine and well, almost any black tea, but i absolutely hate earl grey *gag*

i like it with sweet n low n lemon, except jasmine i have plain, and i have tried soo many jasmines, i love most all of them...i also love republic of tea, i have their jasmine, english breakfast (plain and decaf) and oolong...

ohhhhh i LOVE tea


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow. I haven't had Darjeeling in AGES! I used to love that tea. Hmmmmm....

*scratches another entry on her grocery list*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 19, 2007)

If I could I'd rep you again James for starting this post. Look at all the tea drinkers in here!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 19, 2007)

Twining's Organic Earl Grey with milk and one sugar. or good ole Tetley's, again milk and one sugar, not too strong please. I adore the Classic Yogi Tea too, specially with some apple juice heated up and added to it, wonderfully Christmassy. 
www.yogitee.de/yogitea_gb/ExoticTeas/Classic.html

My dad would boil the kettle and make a pot of tea.. then sit the pot half on one of the hob rings and leave it simmering.... then when it was almost done, add more tea leaves and boiling water... by the end of the day it was dark orange and shrivelled the tongue out your head on first sip.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2007)

Drink more tea? James, you're kidding, right? If I'd drink more tea, I'd drown...


----------



## James (Feb 19, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> If I could I'd rep you again James for starting this post. Look at all the tea drinkers in here!



I must say I'm impressed also!

maybe I should start a complementary thread?

what do you take with your tea

a) biscuits
b) scones
c) crumpets
d) chocolate

? 

lol


----------



## Fairia (Feb 19, 2007)

I take it as I voted for, but it depends on if it's herbal tea or milk tea, which already has the milk and cream added (one of the best btw), so it's just to make it a tiny bit sweeter.


----------



## clynn (Feb 20, 2007)

I love Jolly Gingerbread, Plantation Mint, & this Golden Darjeeling that they used to sell @ Barnies (also where the Gingerbread was). There's a store here in Boca called Teavanna & they have very cool teas, but are pretty expensive so that's just an indulgence.

I love my tea to be black w/ one Sweet N Low, and steeped for about 10 minutes.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

I like honey in my tea were do I put that ?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2007)

James said:


> I must say I'm impressed also!
> 
> maybe I should start a complementary thread?
> 
> ...



I don't usually take tea with anything. I've actually been watching myself for the past few days to make sure. Iced tea us used to wash down whatever it is I'm eating, otherwise tea is an indulgence all to itself.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2007)

Jolly good thread ol' boy! The Yanks are quite catching on to having a spot of tea.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 22, 2007)

So, I knew I didn't like Earl grey, but I bought a box of teas that was a variety pack. I like variety, and things that come in packs are neat... so I got it. It also had "constant comment" or something? BLECH. I don't think I like strongly flavored teas. I do like straight black tea, green mint teas, and celestial seasonings fruit teas. (I havn't tried the orange though, I'm afraid I wont like that either...) Plain green tea is good too. This thread has inspired me to drink WAY more tea. HOORAY FOR TEA


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 22, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Jolly good thread ol' boy! The Yanks are quite catching on to having a spot of tea.



LOL 



> Originally Posted by James
> I must say I'm impressed also!
> 
> maybe I should start a complementary thread?
> ...



Breakfast usually. 
We do the FEB on the weekends, too. Except black pudding. :huh: 
Any other time of day it's just a cuppa.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 22, 2007)

James said:


> I must say I'm impressed also!
> 
> maybe I should start a complementary thread?
> 
> ...



Scones, strawberry jam, and clotted cream, when I can get my hands on it. Yes, I went to school in Devon.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 22, 2007)

James said:


> I must say I'm impressed also!
> 
> maybe I should start a complementary thread?
> 
> ...



No "e) all of the above and some not mentioned"? LOL

I grew up on iced tea as a kid, so I drank it with _everything_. And I dunk in it, mostly cookies. It's a family tradition. You may now all say, "Ewww."


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2007)

We must say James, ever since that unfortunate Boston debacle two centuries ago; the Crown hasnt been receiving tax revenue from The Colonies, which rightfully is due. As sovereign of Great Britain and Northern Ireland we highly appreciate this endeavor to bring culture and traditional values to the backwoods across the pond, so to speak; and to assist in weaning the Yanks of beverage from one ubiquitous Seattle based franchise.

It should be known throughout my dominion, especially the rebellious lands of our historic Commonwealth that there are many fine British teas, beverages, appetizers and deserts that we highly recommend as being appropriate garnishes for teatime.

Godspeed old chap,
Da Queen

http://www.tea.co.uk/


----------



## HugKiss (Feb 23, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I prefer it Milky milky



ME TOO! :eat1:

Coffee is for adults! 

I never touch that stuff.. give me my plain TEA with extra milk, no sugar, none of the sissy flavored teas either. 

Well, Earl Grey is okay. LOL

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> We must say James, ever since that unfortunate Boston debacle two centuries ago; the Crown hasnt been receiving tax revenue from The Colonies, which rightfully is due. As sovereign of Great Britain and Northern Ireland we highly appreciate this endeavor to bring culture and traditional values to the backwoods across the pond, so to speak; and to assist in weaning the Yanks of beverage from one ubiquitous Seattle based franchise.
> 
> It should be known throughout my dominion, especially the rebellious lands of our historic Commonwealth that there are many fine British teas, beverages, appetizers and deserts that we highly recommend as being appropriate garnishes for teatime.
> 
> ...



Stan... you are a gent sir 

I am afraid that "seattle-based" franchise of which you speak has infiltrated her majesties shores and spread far and wide in popularity. Indeed, I must confess I am partial to some of their bean-derived beverages. 

None however, compare to a nice cuppa char with milk and no sugar


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

I think I should be cutting back on my drinking tea... 
I read strange things, sometimes... 
ie the title of this thread: "Drink more Taxi" or something about having stones or trumpets to your tea... :huh: :blink:


----------



## Accept (Feb 23, 2007)

Ever since I gave up pop for a little while, I have been drinking much tea. I gave Early Grey a chance because of this man...







... and I am enjoying it very much! I've been bringing a bag to work every morning and having an "Earl Grey - Hot" at my desk to wake me up and get me comfortable.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 23, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> We must say James, ever since that unfortunate Boston debacle two centuries ago; the Crown hasnt been receiving tax revenue from The Colonies, which rightfully is due. As sovereign of Great Britain and Northern Ireland we highly appreciate this endeavor to bring culture and traditional values to the backwoods across the pond, so to speak; and to assist in weaning the Yanks of beverage from one ubiquitous Seattle based franchise.
> 
> It should be known throughout my dominion, especially the rebellious lands of our historic Commonwealth that there are many fine British teas, beverages, appetizers and deserts that we highly recommend as being appropriate garnishes for teatime.
> 
> ...



Damn you, sir! For now I have a distinct longing for Hob-Nobs.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 23, 2007)

Tea is great! I like many flavors!

o-cha (Green Tea)  
Apple Cinnamon  
White  
Black  
Orange  

And many many more!!!!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 23, 2007)

I prefer unsweetened iced tea for those hott summer days!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2007)

James said:


> Stan... you are a gent sir
> 
> I am afraid that "seattle-based" franchise of which you speak has infiltrated her majesties shores and spread far and wide in popularity. Indeed, I must confess I am partial to some of their bean-derived beverages.
> 
> None however, compare to a nice cuppa char with milk and no sugar



Admittedly, my wife, daughter and I frequent Starbucks often and (keeping true to the thread) my wife (and recently my daughter) like their chai latte (I'm a strawberries and cream drinker generally...). That's how I discovered chai tea.

I saw a television interview with the owner (founder) of Starbucks, I admire his business ethic. More than half of the cost of Starbucks beverages (in the U.S. anyway...) goes toward good quality health insurance for all of his employees. His mantra was that he would rather have multiple Starbucks lock out other coffee shops (at a local shopping center in my area there are 3 Starbucks within the block), because more than likely the other shops wouldn't have health insurance for their employees. (There may also be some less than benevolent motive there...) Also (I know, I totally go on verbose tangents...), one of our instructors does research in Ethiopia (he's British by the way...), he was always pushing Ethiopian coffee because it was truly organic even though the local farmers didn't have the documentation to prove it (under U.S. Dept. of Agriculture regs). Starbucks recently made a deal to purchase coffee beans from those Ethiopian farmers.



Accept said:


> Ever since I gave up pop for a little while, I have been drinking much tea. I gave Early Grey a chance because of this man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you Stan... If it's good enough for Captain Piccard, it's good enough for me!



Eclectic_Girl said:


> Damn you, sir! For now I have a distinct longing for Hob-Nobs.



Ooh, what exactly are Hob-Nobs? I just pulled that image off of the web, I really don't know any of those items...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 24, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ooh, what exactly are Hob-Nobs? I just pulled that image off of the web, I really don't know any of those items...
> 
> fa_man_stan



Extremely yummy crispy oatmeal cookies (biscuits). The best kind are coated with chocolate on one side, and are more difficult to find over here. 

I swear, one day I'm going back with an extra empty suitcase for biscuits and chocolate.

I miss Hob-Nobs, custard creams, Jaffa cakes, Jammie Dodgers, prawn mayonnaise sandwiches from Boots, full English breakfasts, tea shops, Twiglets, corner fish & chip shops, Cypriot bakeries, onion bhajia, cream teas, cheeseburgers with a fried egg on them...

I think I need to make myself some dinner.


----------



## Accept (Feb 24, 2007)

Accept said:


> I gave Early Grey



Hmm. I meant to say Earl Grey. I guess Picard up there was actually correcting ME!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 24, 2007)

Accept said:


> Hmm. I meant to say Earl Grey. I guess Picard up there was actually correcting ME!





Hey, I read it as _Early Grave_! :doh:

I actually bought me some more green tea/honey/ginseng flavor. I tried to drink some more of my left over candycane flavor from Celestial Seasons, but it must have gone sour or something. It sucked!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 24, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I miss Hob-Nobs, custard creams, Jaffa cakes, Jammie Dodgers, prawn mayonnaise sandwiches from Boots, full English breakfasts, tea shops, Twiglets, corner fish & chip shops, Cypriot bakeries, onion bhajia, cream teas, cheeseburgers with a fried egg on them...



Sometimes I order provisions (when I'm feeling flush) from this site:
http://www.britishcornershop.co.uk/ (British Food Shopping delivered worldwide!)--stock up on Walker's salt & vinegar crisps! Cadbury Buttons! Apparently you can now also order streaky bacon  More fun to get Over There tho, yer right.


----------



## soulsak (Feb 24, 2007)

James you are a tea fiend! 

Actually I hate the water here, so I have a cupboard full of flavoured teas, earl grey and typhoo! Coffee is also a big vice of mine though, in fact I invested in some decaff yesterday!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2007)

I just drank a couple glasses of Arizona Green Tea with Ginseng and Honey.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 2, 2007)

soulsak said:


> James you are a tea fiend!
> 
> Actually I hate the water here, so I have a cupboard full of flavoured teas, earl grey and typhoo! Coffee is also a big vice of mine though, in fact I invested in some decaff yesterday!



Try making your tea with cheap bottled water


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> We must say James, ever since that unfortunate Boston debacle two centuries ago; the Crown hasnt been receiving tax revenue from The Colonies, which rightfully is due. As sovereign of Great Britain and Northern Ireland we highly appreciate this endeavor to bring culture and traditional values to the backwoods across the pond, so to speak; and to assist in weaning the Yanks of beverage from one ubiquitous Seattle based franchise.
> 
> It should be known throughout my dominion, especially the rebellious lands of our historic Commonwealth that there are many fine British teas, beverages, appetizers and deserts that we highly recommend as being appropriate garnishes for teatime.
> 
> ...



How in the hell anyone can bring themselves to eat anything called "spotted dick" is beyond me ?


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 2, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> How in the hell anyone can bring themselves to eat anything called "spotted dick" is beyond me ?



I was wondering about that too... I tried looking it up on the web, but I didn't find anything too discriptive. I can only imagine... being male it makes me cringe somewhat...

fa_man_stan


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2007)

So what are the various ways to drink chamomile tea? I thought about making some tommorrow but I wanted to learn other ways for preparing it....


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Mmm...tea bag.
> 
> I'm an avid, avid, avid, avid, AVID coffee drinker. Can you tell?!?!?!??!?
> 
> ...



You want a gourd and a bombilla? I could buy you one and ship it to you. There's a really nice International Market down the street that has them. I love Yerba Mate.... nice and Lapsang Souchongy ... Smokey...:eat2:


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> This is true with just about anything these days.... As for tea being harmful, even with the additives, I'd wager that any kind of tea is far less harmful than carbonated beverages.



Those things aren't really tea either... they're brown Kool-Aid.

I love tea. I'm not so fond of green tea, but really good stuff straight from Shizuoka city is wonderful... it's like lawn clippings in moisture content and tannic... but oh so good.

I'm mainly a black tea person. I like it with milk sometimes and sometimes without. I like maltier teas like Assam mostly, but my favorite I think is Kenya.

But all tea for me must have none of that narsty sugar stuff... no sugar, no artificial sugar, nada!

Trader Joe's makes a great iced tea for about $2 a quart called Tejava. I buy the stuff by the case. Their Orange/Bergamot Green tea is really good too.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Gotta love people who drink tea as much as I do. James... our tea contest is on.



Tomorrow comes photos of my tea cabinet. I must have at least 200 types or more.

Speaking of tea ... the good and the bad.

The bad: I think Stash tea has a lot of neat blends and very good tea, so why do they have to go and ruin most of their teas with fscking licorice root? Nastiest stuff on the planet... like fake sugar x 10 plus aluminum foil gag! If I want sweet tea I'll add my own sugar thanks very much.

The good: Thai iced tea powder. Grab Japanese fill-your-own tea bags and put in 9 tablespoons. Boil in 8 cups of water at the lowest setting (simmer) for 2 hours replacing the water 4 cups after each hour. Makes your house smell wonderful. Find a 2.x quart pitcher (I think mine is 2.3) Add two cups of cold water and pour the tea on top. Cool it first if your pitcher is sensitive to hot liquids (I have a cheap plastic pitcher). Chill in the refridgerator. I like it straight up with nothing else in it but you can add sweetened condensed milk and half-n-half for the Thai style you get in a restaurant.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

tooz said:


> Black teas, no milk, no sugar, steeped for a good ten to twenty minutes. Mmm.



Now that's what I'm talking about... kindred spirit here.

Pure unadulterated tea.

If you like tea strong try Brodie's Famous Edinburgh.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I found the name of the tea I like. It's not country comfort but constant comment. http://www.bigelowtea.com/shop/details.cfm?si=1&sc=33&pi=00105



My ex called that Constant Comet... which made me wonder... did it kill the dinosaurs?


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I love drinking tea, and making it is a great way to procrastinate before slogging through some dry reading assignments :[
> 
> I prefer black teas. Lapsang Souchong is my favorite; I love the way it smells like woodsmoke. Everyone else I know hates it, though.



Lapsang Souchong is awesome. There's actually a little shop that makes afternoon tea and sells bulk tea in like 100 varieties near where I live called Silver Tips. They make egg sandwiches where the hard boiled eggs get fractured a bit and boiled in lapsang souchong. The flavor is lovely.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I love Lipton unsweetened instant iced tea with no lemon flavor best and drink it year round even in winter. I actually order it direct from the manufacturer so I'm one up on you in the sacrelige department. :blush:



I carry that stuff to work with me but I don't consider it quite the same as iced tea... it's its own drink. I have a jar in my desk drawer with a box of true lemon powdered lemon. I have a big Quiznos cup and I make up a vat every now and then with 3 tsp's of instant and two packets of true lemon. Just tart and ice cold.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> How in the hell anyone can bring themselves to eat anything called "spotted dick" is beyond me ?



There are many amusing names for various puddings (boiled bread desserts made in a pudding basin) from England. Just pick up the Jack Aubrey Master and Commander cookbook.

http://www.amazon.com/Lobscouse-Spotted-Dog-Gastronomic-Companion/dp/0393320944/ref=sr_1_1/104-6063903-5010304?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1172905288&sr=8-1

Spotted Dick, Dogs Body, Boiled Baby, Plum Duff, etc.

I had a Guava Duff in the Bahamas... quite good, but you really have to like soggy bread desserts.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Tomorrow comes photos of my tea cabinet. I must have at least 200 types or more.
> ....


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey...wait a consarned minute! 

Do I spy a jar of FOLGERS in your Tea Cabinet?  

I hope that got in there by accident! LOL!

Anyway, very nice batch of tea. I could go for some of that Chinese Oolong!

For me...I'm pleased to say that I polished off 4 mugs of my green tea and honey at work today and I'll probably have another couple mugs before bed tonight.


Dennis


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hey...wait a consarned minute!
> 
> Do I spy a jar of FOLGERS in your Tea Cabinet?
> 
> ...



The Folgers is my token instant decaf jar. I like to have various jars of stuff around for guests. I also occasionally like instant coffee... it's just a different kind of drink. Folgers makes good instant coffee foam which I like. My favorite instant is of course Chock Full o' Nuts, though.


----------

